# What happended to........



## FAY (May 25, 2007)

Have been thinking about some past members and would like to know what has happened to them :-
Flavirufus
PythonInfinite
Agamidae or Buddha
J&C Reptiles
po_pp
Instarnette
Little Fox - is she still having Rev Dan;'s baby?
Gerry
menagerie
Instar
Simon Archibald
Soulweaver
Africanchiidlau
SNKMST
just to name a few.........


----------



## freddy (May 25, 2007)

agamidae ditched aps
SNKMST now has his own forum>>arf
Afro ditched us,
J&C banned again,
pythoninfinate is a regular member at arf, think hes a mod,
little fox.....who the hell really cares?
thats all i know


----------



## Australis (May 25, 2007)

Some are banned/suspended whatever.


----------



## Bryony (May 25, 2007)

Its all ok GARTHNFAY 

Don't worry your little hearts anymore......I'm right here 

*hugs*


----------



## FAY (May 25, 2007)

hehehehe bryony...


----------



## zulu (May 25, 2007)

*re What*

Yeh who cares, THE BOOBYS ARE BACK!


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 25, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Its all ok GARTHNFAY
> 
> Don't worry your little hearts anymore......I'm right here
> 
> *hugs*


That's good to hear Bryony...


----------



## herpie boy (May 25, 2007)

what is arf.............. if they have their own forum for banned members i might join.i dont know how long i have left


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2007)

australian reptile forum, its not for banned members its for anyone, not as active as aps tho


----------



## falconboy (May 25, 2007)

I heard that phoenix wasn't quite as female as we first thought - is that true?


----------



## freddy (May 25, 2007)

Twas a shared account son,


----------



## jimbo (May 25, 2007)

Anyone know what happened to BROWNS & Simon Arichibald? I remember Simon regretfully having to sell a lot (if not all?) of his monitors. I found these 2 very helpful and knowledgeable over the years.


----------



## Greebo (May 26, 2007)

[email protected] Freddy the spindoctor. Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story hey?


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2007)

Some have moved on to other forums, some have just gone. 
Quality over quantity.


----------



## Earthling (May 26, 2007)

boa said:


> Some have moved on to other forums, some have just gone.
> Quality over quantity.


 
Why am I still here then?


----------



## junglemad (May 26, 2007)

browns was going to be a force in jungle breeding...JC won two bredli and hasn't been around for a while.

Afro is a top bloke who didn't want to be a member on here any more for his own reasons. I doubt he was banned or suspended


----------



## steve6610 (May 26, 2007)

gerry went overseas, if it's the same gerry i knew, 

browns still has snakes, just doesn't get into forums much anymore,


----------



## Inkslinger (May 26, 2007)

Flavirufus was banned and
is plying his lies on ARF as perentie 7


----------



## FAY (May 26, 2007)

Also....
Where is Pike1?
Indicus...


----------



## slim6y (May 26, 2007)

Where is Stary Boy and Junglist* (I miss him already)?


----------



## grimbeny (May 26, 2007)

junglist was fun to argue with...


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 26, 2007)

well slim6y.. since junglist and stary boy.. only disappeared yesterday or the day before.. i vote your response as invalid..
The ppl that garthnfay have mentioned have been gone for a while.. i think..


----------



## IsK67 (May 26, 2007)

What happened to slim6y?? I hear he's been "gone" for some time.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 26, 2007)

Nobody has obviously missed me  

I don't come here much anymore, either. Prefer ARF


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 26, 2007)

*You know..*



mysnakesau said:


> Nobody has obviously missed me
> 
> I don't come here much anymore, either. Prefer ARF



thats funny.. cos ur post count says 138 posts..
U never gave anyone a chance to know ya,... to miss ya..
I would say thats why??
Sorry mate..


----------



## jonesc1 (May 26, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Flavirufus was banned and
> is plying his lies on ARF as perentie 7



Wow, thats really interesting considering it still says he's a member and only posted last week. You sure you're thinking of the right guy?


----------



## mysnakesau (May 26, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> thats funny.. cos ur post count says 138 posts..
> U never gave anyone a chance to know ya,... to miss ya..
> I would say thats why??
> Sorry mate..



T'is ok. I was just mucking about. I kind of followed some of the others to ARF. Have met some wonderful people since getting involved with reptiles  Won't mention names, don't want to embarass anyone...hehehehe..


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 26, 2007)

Glad to hear you're still enjoying the hobby.. thats the main thing..


----------



## mysnakesau (May 26, 2007)

Absolutely love it. Wish I started years ago.


----------



## zulu (May 26, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Also....
> Where is Pike1?
> Indicus...


 They are around dont pannick faye,do you know what happened to Skippy,how long do kangaroos live for,are they holding him hostage at hustville or someone got him in their backyard,what gives FREE SKIPPY!!! more dam important than indicus and pike and smart too.


----------



## Australis (May 26, 2007)

What happened to that young Tasmanian guy, who would always PM people asking them to help him smuggled a python down to him :shock: 

His name was or something, joughan? I miss him,.


----------



## grimbeny (May 26, 2007)

Everyone at my old school beleives that skippy was a kangaroo that lived in the area and often visited. It had a broken leg or somthing Dr harry from harrys practice came and "fixed" it but we never saw it again. The school was in terry hills which is where the show was shot so it might not just be everyones imagination lol.


----------



## bredli84 (May 26, 2007)

i mis alienpunk :lol:


----------



## Australis (May 26, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> i mis alienpunk :lol:



He is still around in some form im sure :shock:


----------



## Magpie (May 26, 2007)

Where are Nicole, Grahamh, Hawkeye, lutzd, Alexahnder, SteveThePom, Curly, Sarahbell, Hey_I'm_Sam, Bendragon... oh the list just goes on and on.
I know there's a few old timers back under new names.


----------



## FAY (May 26, 2007)

What about Parko and Cwarren72 I think??


----------



## Australis (May 26, 2007)

GARTHNFAY said:


> What about Parko and Cwarren72 I think??




Parko still comes on, during the blue moons.


----------



## Magpie (May 26, 2007)

Actually it's interesting to go through the members list and realise just how many of the old timers have logged in in the last month, they just don't post any more.


----------



## Bryony (May 26, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Where are Nicole, Grahamh, Hawkeye, lutzd, Alexahnder, SteveThePom, Curly, Sarahbell, Hey_I'm_Sam, Bendragon... oh the list just goes on and on.
> I know there's a few old timers back under new names.


 

Alexhander is around....just not on APS
SteveThePom logs on time to time - but is happily married now and dosn't need aps 
Hey_im_sam - last i hear he was living in india for some reason....i forget


----------



## shamous1 (May 26, 2007)

junglemad said:


> Afro is a top bloke who didn't want to be a member on here any more for his own reasons. I doubt he was banned or suspended



Afro is a top bloke and would do anything for anybody. I have'nt seen him since last VHS meeting but I can assure you he is alive and well and funnier than ever.

Soulweaver is also alive and well (I think:shock: ).

Both of these guys have been very good to my family and myself and have helped us expand our collection to what we have today. Come to think of it they have a lot to answer for and I hope my wife does not catch them.:lol: 

It's a shame people have moved on. I guess it's like a job....some times people just part ways for various reasons and that is their right.


----------



## wombat (May 26, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Actually it's interesting to go through the members list and realise just how many of the old timers have logged in in the last month, they just don't post any more.



I am one of them. In fact, I read very few threads here anymore although APS is the only snake forum that I am a member of.


----------



## steve6610 (May 26, 2007)

lol, where am i, opps, thats right, i'm everywhere, 

magpie, what about me, do you remember me, hehe............


----------



## flavirufus (May 27, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Flavirufus was banned and
> is plying his lies on ARF as perentie 7



I've never been banned from any internet site, have never gone by the name Perentie7 (I'm just MattB on ARF) and like to think that I don't peddle lies anywhere! A case of mistaken identity I hope?

I tend to be a bit busy to post regularly on any of the forums, but like to read them when I get a chance. Hope you animals are doing well Fay.

Matt


----------



## da_donkey (May 27, 2007)

flavirufus said:


> I've never been banned from any internet site, have never gone by the name Perentie7 (I'm just MattB on ARF) and like to think that I don't peddle lies anywhere! A case of mistaken identity I hope?
> 
> I tend to be a bit busy to post regularly on any of the forums, but like to read them when I get a chance. Hope you animals are doing well Fay.
> 
> Matt


 
Hi Matt have you got any updated pics of that super light Diamond??

Donk


----------



## flavirufus (May 27, 2007)

Hi Donk,
No, haven't taken any new pics lately, but it's probably time for some new pics. I should get on to it!
Matt


----------



## Inkslinger (May 27, 2007)

flavirufus said:


> I've never been banned from any internet site, have never gone by the name Perentie7 (I'm just MattB on ARF) and like to think that I don't peddle lies anywhere! A case of mistaken identity I hope?
> 
> I tend to be a bit busy to post regularly on any of the forums, but like to read them when I get a chance. Hope you animals are doing well Fay.
> 
> Matt



Differant Flavirufus aka Les / Kev


----------



## -Peter (May 27, 2007)

:twisted: aw gee, no one missed me


----------



## mysnakesau (May 28, 2007)

-Peter said:


> :twisted: aw gee, no one missed me



Nah no one missed me either so join the club :LOL:


----------



## FAY (May 28, 2007)

I tend to be a bit busy to post regularly on any of the forums, but like to read them when I get a chance. Hope you animals are doing well Fay.

Matt[/QUOTE]

Hi Matt, good to hear that you are still around....the female BHP is doing great guns...should be breeding this year....fingers crossed....

I also had a PM from Little fox....she is about 10 weeks off giving birth.......baby rev....best of luck Christina!...


----------

